# 40/42" Full HD LED TV, Budget of 50-60k



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2012)

As the title says. I'm looking for a 40/42" FULL HD LED TV. I think currently the best brands are SAMSUNG and SONY.

Budget is not fixed but try to keep it around 60k ish. Also required is a bundled Home Theater System or Music System for playing music in general, and plugging into the TV for a full movie experience in a medium-large apartment hall.

Need to buy very soon. Suggestions please.


----------



## acewin (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: 40/42&amp;amp;quot; Full HD LED TV, Budget of 50-60k*

who said samsung/sony are the best, I prefer Panasonic, and would go for Philips or LG based on price variance. my friend bought videocon 32 inch Full HD LCD because of price factor and that too is going very good.

Look at this list of 42 inch LED displays.
TVs Price List India: TVs & Video Players: Flipkart.com

And I foundout this which is out of stock from LG, so cannot say about market availability if it is an old product.
LG 42LV3500 | Television | Flipkart.com

But seems to me, you will easily get 42 inch LED displays in the range on which you can add your home theaters. One suggestion from me will be look at combo offers from LG Sony or any other manufacturer. for home theater

compartive, in case you are interested in Plasma displays as well, because then you will not sway from Panasonic
*www.flipkart.com/televisions/compare?ids=TVSD29NH57RN88AV,TVSD29NHFDH7ZTJD,TVSDB2WHBENGHNSW,TVSD8YHYEVGZZ8AA

also there are no 42 inch displays from samsung

sony is too pricey to even consider.


----------



## amjath (Aug 17, 2012)

Wrong section!!!!

Anyways go for this one 
BRAND NEW SAMSUNG 40 ES5600 SMART LED TV ULTRA THIN WITH 1YR DEALER WARRANTY | eBay [Wall mount not included]

rest buy a 5.1 Home theater [ll be suggested by others] if music is ur big concern buy a 5.1 *not* good to go


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 17, 2012)

Just search a lil bit and try to find Samsung 40D5500 in local market, it will cost you 55k max.


----------



## amjath (Aug 17, 2012)

^What is the difference between 40ES5600R and 40D5500 dude


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I have seen 40D5000 , D5500, EH5000, EH5330 but haven't seen ES5600 till yet as I went to some showrooms to buy one for my friend a month back and by that time it was not available.
Among all of them D5500 is the best and if we talk about ES5600 it is too costly when compared to D5500, and I don't think there will be a that much difference that will justify the price difference.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 18, 2012)

The D5500 right? What is it's exact price by the way?

And can u suggest a home theater system to go with it?


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: 40/42&quot; Full HD LED TV, Budget of 50-60k*

You can get 40D5500 for 55k easily.
What is your budget for Home Theatre???
You can have a look at Sony E490, it is a nice Home Theatre and will cost you 23k or less,its MRP is 25k

You can get 40D5500 for 55k easily.
What is your budget for Home Theatre???
You can have a look at Sony E490, it is a nice Home Theatre and will cost you 23k or less,its MRP is 25k


----------



## amjath (Aug 18, 2012)

@aroraanant: ES5600 is new arrival and priced lower in ebay please do check my link in above post. Please tell me is it safe to buy a LED TV from ebay. same tv priced @ ~55k in local


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 18, 2012)

^^^^
The one one ebay is an imported model and doesn't come with warranty.
And if you can find the same in local market for ~55k then just grab it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay I should also add, the features I'm looking for are:

- Good viewing angles (don't really care for 178 degree **** as I'm gonna watch from the front as a normal human)
- IMAGE QUALITY COLORS etc etc TOP PRIORITY
- USB Support (so I can plug in my Pen Drive and play movies off it, dont care about other features like INTERNET or anything. DONT WANT THOSE)

Is there any offer for bundled Home Theatre system? I don't want a super costly home theater. Just one for occasional music and watching movies at medium volume (can't really turn it up at apartments anyways).

I was looking for a combined budget of 60-65k. Hope this makes it easier for you guys to help out.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 20, 2012)

Anybody? ANy website I should refer to to get this done?


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 20, 2012)

What you can do is....go for this model from LG...if you were to lower your tv size....
BTW if you watch tv from a distance from 6~7 feet....a 32inch would do 
More than that then go for 40/42 inch 

Just a suggestion:
 LG LM6200 32 inch 3d smart tv :LG 32LM6200 | Television | Flipkart.com
 LG LM6400 32 inch 3d smart tv:LG 32LM6400 | Television | Flipkart.com
(This model is out of stock curently)

Then too correct me if im wrong.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 20, 2012)

@comp@ddict
You okay with Dealer warranty or want manufacturer warranty ? 

Anyway for HT take a look at these two. These are just fine, though if you can stretch your budget to 18-19k then Logitech Z906 is good, its THX certified as well.

Sony DAV-DZ340K - ~15.5k
Sony DAV-TZ215 ~ 12k

Also I would suggest you stay away from that LG 3D model. The only good thing about it is 3D quality, 2D picture quality is poor. You can check reviews online of that LG model.

With warranty you won't find a 40 inch LED below 55k. 

I'd suggest the following

Sony Bravia EX520/EX650  ~55/64k
Panasonic TH-L42E5 ~ 58k

Though keep in mind Sony will not play mkv files. Samsung and LG TVs though do play all formats. But PQ wise the EX650 is superior to the LG/Samsung offerings.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 20, 2012)

Even I am planning to Home Theatre, I had a look at Sony E490 and its pretty good.But doesn't come in my budget


----------



## acewin (Aug 21, 2012)

are you looking for Smart TV I think NO
because Samsung ones people have suggested is Smart TV
I suggest look at the LG model which I suggested it is sub 50K and gives you enuf room for your Home Theatre.
LG 42LV3500 vs Samsung 40eh5000 vs Samsung 40ES5600 vs Panasonic TH-L42E5D: Compare Televisions: Flipkart.com

About using pen-drives, I do not see any problem using them in any Sony/Samsung/LG/Panasonic/Philips though will not say same for videocon, which I found do not work as intended for external storage whether it be pen drive or external HDD.

For home theatre
The below phipls model will also play blu ray mdeia which should be important for you. If not then no need to spend above 10K for home theatres.
Though Sony and Philps would be the best choice Sony are considered to be ahead in ratings than Philpis offering.
Philips HTS3541 Blu Ray | Home Theatre | Flipkart.com
its comparision with others
Philips HTS3541 Blu Ray vs Philips HTS5520/12 vs Sony DAV-TZ215 vs Panasonic XH150: Compare Home Theatres: Flipkart.com


----------

